# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - прислано для базы чистых, за период 24.09.2018 - 01.10.2018

## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено архивов: *12*, суммарный объем архивов: *414* мб Извлечено файлов: *406*, суммарный объем: *914* мб Признаны безопасными и добавлены в базу чистых: *287* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *0* Ожидают классификации: *119*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

